# Eating everything in the garden



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter eats absolutely everything he can in the garden. He will put anything into his mouth, chew it and swallow it- grass, leaves, petals, fir cones, bird poo, plants etc. It is making going outside rather stressful as he thinks it's a wonderful game dodging away from me while I try and grab whatever he's put in his mouth. He will not be distracted by treats or toys. Does anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

hi, yes we have the same with our pup, my son has a little veg patch (hes only 9 and very proud of what hes grown) but flossy loves running though it and grabbing the lettuce or leaves from other stuff thats growing, she also chews grass, stones, dirt bird poo and anything else she can find, we do tell her no and take stuff out her mouth and that does stop her for a while, hopefully she will soon get the message


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

both Echo and Delta had a thing for our rose bush, Delta still does at times. the only thing for it it to keep him on a lead and dicorege him from going near them. if your consistet it will pass, but will probable loose a couple of flower heads in the prosses sorry lol


start teaching the leave, with treats, her doesnt get the treat untill he stays away form the treat.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Tessy sorry .... I had to laugh.... need a video of that naughter Dexter:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Tessy!

OMG I am loving this post as I was so concerned about this problem with Poppy!

She hadn't been outside before we bought her home at 7 1/2 weeks and so I wasn't sure if it was just because it was all new! But she has been OBSESSED with eating grass, twigs, bird poo, her own poo (!), the decking, wood and anyting else in the whole since that time and it hasn't changed one bit!

My main concern was upset tummy and also throwing up as she was wretching a lot when she came back from outside. But she has been absolutely fine, so I just to my best to take whatever foreign objects are in her mouth and then let her get on with it!

Annie and Poppy


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy did this to the extent that she eat everything in sight and was swallowing small stones; the vet said this could be dangerous and so in the end we created a fenced area of the garden for her to run and play in that we could keep clear of foreign objects. Sounds extreme but the vet said the stones could be fatal! I was also worried about wood splintering, cat poo ................... the fence came down when she learned to leap over it at about 6 months old xx


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

tessybear said:


> Dexter eats absolutely everything he can in the garden. He will put anything into his mouth, chew it and swallow it- grass, leaves, petals, fir cones, bird poo, plants etc. It is making going outside rather stressful as he thinks it's a wonderful game dodging away from me while I try and grab whatever he's put in his mouth. He will not be distracted by treats or toys. Does anyone else have the same problem?


Eddie does exactly this and he is 9 months old!!!!
He especially likes the fallen cherries at the moment. We have to act all calm and collected and pretend that we are going into the garden to do something else and Eddie is so nosey that he has to come and look - then we can pop his lead on. It is a problem, it would be nice to be able to let him out unsupervised especially at his age!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

OMG Sarah I was hoping he would grow out of it before 9 months old!
Cara- thank goodness I dont have stones or cat-poo in my garden or I'm sure he would be into that too!
Karen - I do have a video of naughty Dexter humping everyone's heads (yes heads!) in puppy playschool but I'm far too embarrassed to show anyone!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

hahahahahahaha! When you say "everyone's heads", I hope it was only the pup's heads!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

haha Ali, I'm relieved to say it was the puppies' heads not their owners!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh don't be embarrassed!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Karen - I do have a video of naughty Dexter humping everyone's heads (yes heads!) in puppy playschool but I'm far too embarrassed to show anyone!


Oooh Dexter sounds like a cheeky rascal, full of character  Are you guys going to the meet up in Rickmansworth? I have to meet the now infamous Dexter!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

We would have been there- sadly just too early for us as Dex isn't allowed out yet.


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Maisie has had her first weekend out in the garden and did exactly the same, ate every single thing she came across, leaves, twigs, stone, grass...lots of grass!! my poor magnolia tree is going to be leafless by tomorrow. But Maisie has also disovered the football, she loves running around after it growling and barking (well sort of squeaking!!)
sooo cute


----------

